# Murdoch's Satellite-TV Hacker Tells All



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

From a lengthy story in Wired magazine. http://www.wired.com/politics/security/news/2008/05/tarnovsky?currentPage=all

A fascinating tale of the history of sat signal piracy.


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> From a lengthy story in Wired magazine. http://www.wired.com/politics/security/news/2008/05/tarnovsky?currentPage=all
> 
> A fascinating tale of the history of sat signal piracy.


Very interesting article. thanks.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

cool story. thx.


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

what a great, great article....you would think the guy was working for the CIA, not DirecTV. The good ol' days of the"H" card....


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Great read.........very informative.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Very interesting story.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

davidord said:


> Very interesting article. thanks.





Sixto said:


> cool story. thx.





brucegrr said:


> Great read.........very informative.





Richard King said:


> Very interesting story.


Ditto


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17494723


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Need to put the whole family in prison.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

I really don't think any of understand what this means at this time. We may indeed be seeing the end game for Murdoch's News Corporation, at least the broadcast division. You may want to check out:

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...obal-threaten-news-corp-core-tv-business.html

...also the BBC's respected Panorama program last night had interviews with the hacker in question as well as others. This is nothing less than industrial espionage and sabotage on a world-wide scale. Any of you who have access to that program will indeed want to watch it.

We can all be grateful that Murdoch was never able to absorb DirecTV.

Murdoch is not a corporation in the classic sense. This is a group of individuals who are destructive to capitalism.


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

mnassour said:


> I really don't think any of understand what this means at this time. We may indeed be seeing the end game for Murdoch's News Corporation, at least the broadcast division. You may want to check out:
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...obal-threaten-news-corp-core-tv-business.html
> 
> ...


Even the shutdown of the Fox Network as well.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Did anybody really think he got to Mogul level using honest means?

Of course he's a crook. So is pretty much everybody else at that level. The difference is in who gets caught.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

The most damning evidence regarding U.S. operations comes from the Australian Financial Review, which claims that Murdoch deliberately sat on a fix for DirecTV piracy issues in order to depress the company's value...just so he could pick it up on the cheap.

http://afr.com/p/business/marketing_media/how_nds_made_the_price_right_ePmeEzXgttjzE6bPMHsoVO

People should be in prison for this.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

What is funny about all this, is it was DISH that was hacked the most, and for the longest time.


----------



## grcooperjr (Mar 19, 2008)

Good Read....


----------



## Bamasat (Apr 3, 2012)

rupert ruined D* and then Malone stuck it in the MUD.
Biggest 2 crooks combined in the industry.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Davenlr said:


> What is funny about all this, is it was DISH that was hacked the most, and for the longest time.


That is one thing I don't get ... helping to hack a competitor's system. Wouldn't they lose sales as well? If people can use the other system without paying they certainly won't buy your system.

Unless it was some ploy to get providers to refuse to allow their channels to be rebroadcast on the competitor's "less secure" system. Signal theft should hurt everyone - not just the system compromised.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You will never get it James. I'll never get it. We dont think like a criminal. There is no telling what results Murdock expected.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Putting criminal hat on...

1. Hack company you want to buy
2. Hack other companies
3. ???
4. Profit!


----------



## Bamasat (Apr 3, 2012)

Ya' think its all and/ or only Rupert?
Read John Malones history 'n story.

Theres your modern D^ "leadership".

So IMHO the only Question is ?....When will this "Frito mans" story come to light?

This isnt Hughes and GM.. nor USSB.
(and hasnt been for many many yrs)

Ethics?
None.


----------

